# eheim 2213 setup instructions



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

Wondering if theres a good source of info on settin up the 2213.. I hear the instructions are hard to understand.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

There was a thread the earlier with a link to some good stuff.. but I think it's pretty much self explainatory.

the filter comes packed already with media...cut hoses to desired length and mount quick disconnects some where there probably flipping them or have them set at different lengths so it's harder to mix up the intake/output when it comes time to clean it... fill with water and plug it in.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

Rex Grigg has a nice article on Eheim filters that I used to setup mine.
http://www.rexgrigg.com/Eheim Classic Canister instructions.htm

Hopefully that helps a bit.


----------

